# Recommendations For Rear Blade on Subcompact tractor



## davidabineri (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a 25hp New Holland TZ25 subcompact with 700lb lifting force on the Cat 1 hitch. It also has a FEL.

I am looking for a rear blade with angle, offset and tilt for grading a driveway with a crown (it is steep in places). 

If you have such a system, I would appreciate knowing your experience, your blade make, model, weight and length. Any handling issues etc.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## lobsterman (Oct 12, 2012)

Get one that when angled is the full width of the tractor . I use a 60 inch on my massey gc2400 . You can adjust the length of the top link to dig more or less .


----------



## davidabineri (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks, lobsterman, this is the kind of information I need as I am new to subcompacts. May I ask the make and model of your 60" blade and what is its weight. Does the massey have any trouble handling the blade and keeping everything balanced?

I really appreciate your help in these questions as I am looking to get a rear blade for mine.

Dave


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I use Woods scraper year round.


----------



## lobsterman (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine is made by Walco it also shifts to the side . I have loaded rears and a front end loader so no problem with balance.


----------



## davidabineri (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks, Thomas. What kind of tractor do you use this blade with? Does the blade cause any kind or side to side instability?

Dave


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Thomas. Dude.... Others are watching this thread and waiting for your reply.


----------

